# Mother Ship Modification



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I got bored this weekend in anticipation of the trip to Hard Labor Creek Fall Rally. I decide I want to make a control panel to monitor and alert me of any potential problems with the Mother Ship. I got a digital controller and programmed inputs and outputs and connected to everything I think I would like to know about that could cause potential problems. So below are pictures of the Display panel I programmed to display all the inputs and outputs.

I installed it at the entrance door.










This is the Main Idle Screen (Thanks to Crawfish for the graphic)










This is the Menu Screen you can select if you want Power, Temperatures, Wind Speeds, and Tank Levels etc.










This is Power Screen (being amp draw) I also have it totalizing the amp consumption for A/c and D/c so I know when the Battery may be getting low. Also if the A/C amps exceed 30 for more than a minute the Panel sounds an alarm. An Alarm Sound when I approach the AH of my battery.










This is the Temperature Screen. It monitors the Interior and Exterior Temperature. Also I monitor the below floor space front and rear and if it reaches 35 degrees the Panel sound an Alarm. Storage Temperature and Refrigerator Vent Temperature. If the Refrigerator Temp goes above 125 degrees it sound an Alarm. I have no experience in hot weather as to what temperature you will start having problems with the refrigerator cooling may have to tweak it.










This is the Wind Screen It monitors wind speed and if it goes above 10 mph it sound an alarm so I can close my awing. I hope to get the automatic awning thatâ€™s self-powered so I can make it close on an alarm condition.










This is the alarm Screen show any active alarms.










Hope to add more features got any suggestions let me know, Forgot to take a picture of the Tank Level Screens it also has alarms for 90% full, I see I need to change to ultrasonic sensor for more reliable reading.

You can see the screens better in Gallery under Outback Modifications not sure how to make the pictures bigger here.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG!! ALARMS!! Any security alarm, too? BTW, if you don't use your flash, when taking pics of lit screens, it will show up better. Learned that taking a pic of someone on TV, the other night.







My life's SO interesting........








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I know who's Outback everybody will be hanging around next weekend.







I know I will be checking them out. Great mods, can't wait to see them in person.









Leon


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a Yorkie for Security and have something to back him up also.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the next one should be automatic window shade up/down with a light sensor.









How about self inflating tires.....I saw some on-board compressors!









Maybe surround sound....has anybody tackled that one yet?









Automatic bed maker!!!!!









How about a ROOMBA so the TT vacuums itself..









A dishwasher !!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

SAH WEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Sounds like a PLC person. How many machine tools will it run?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great mod! Maybe you could sell this feature to KEYSTONE!
I think it should be standard equipment in ALL TRAILERS!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW that sure is some High Tech mod you did
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that is a cool toy. Love it









Thor


----------



## forgetfulmom (Aug 7, 2006)

can you set this up to empty your grey tank automatically? (with a sensor to tell if the sewer hose is connected


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG!!!!! I'm still trying to figure out how to winterize.....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is what I need but I see it is from Johnson Control so I'll bet it is expensive. Do you have and links to were someone can get more info on it? I have used a lot of Johnson Control equipment in the past and it is good stuff. I did a search on Johnson Control digital controllers and didn't come up with anything. 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I must have one!!!!
Details please if you can.
Controller and sensors used.

And yes, it would be possible to make something like this empty a grey tank.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm in geek heaven







Very nice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I'm in geek heaven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was thinking!
Maybe an RF Crestron color touch screen to control the 42" plasma...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Well I have some history on how well the belly panel helps hold in heat. I have been in the mountains this week and we had some 24 degf mornings. I noticed at 24 degf outside the under belly front was about 45 degf and rear was about 38 degf. I had the heater set for an interior temp of 65 degf, and it was cycling about every 20 minutes. The amazing temp was the front storage on my 5er was 62 degf, as you 5er owners know the pump and most of the plumbing is basically is located there. However my hose from the facet to the camper froze.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

jgheesling said:


> Well I have some history on how well the belly panel helps hold in heat. I have been in the mountains this week and we had some 24 degf mornings. I noticed at 24 degf outside the under belly front was about 45 degf and rear was about 38 degf. I had the heater set for an interior temp of 65 degf, and it was cycling about every 20 minutes. The amazing temp was the front storage on my 5er was 62 degf, as you 5er owners know the pump and most of the plumbing is basically is located there. However my hose from the facet to the camper froze.


So how about some info in the programable panel?? Just a model # so I could do a search on it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> Well I have some history on how well the belly panel helps hold in heat. I have been in the mountains this week and we had some 24 degf mornings. I noticed at 24 degf outside the under belly front was about 45 degf and rear was about 38 degf. I had the heater set for an interior temp of 65 degf, and it was cycling about every 20 minutes. The amazing temp was the front storage on my 5er was 62 degf, as you 5er owners know the pump and most of the plumbing is basically is located there. However my hose from the facet to the camper froze.


So how about some info in the programable panel?? Just a model # so I could do a search on it.








[/quote]

what he said.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

This is a great mod! But I need to understand it more! Would you mind providing a few more details?

1) List of sensors that you used (Mfg, Part Numbers)
2) How did you interface with exisiting sensors such as the holding tanks?
3) Did you take the time to draw a schematic of the system, and would you share it with us?
4) Main control panel Mfg, Part Numbers.
5) There must be some sore of SW development environment, how does that work?

You did an outstanding job of system integration here!









Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The the mod for sure.

Now, where do you carry the 3rd battery to keep that thing running?


----------

